
Ask HN: What’s Your Net Worth? - FrugalGuy
Age 40. 2 Million with 400K mortgage.
======
joshuathomas096
Age 23. $30 cash with $6k credit card debt.

~~~
yojex
Got you beat by 2 years and $100 cash

------
Timucin
How do you calculate the net worth of yourself? Is it simply your assets -
your debts or is there another way to do it?

~~~
ahulak
That's all there is to it.

Assets - Liabilities = Net Worth

------
strikelaserclaw
Since when did HN turn into /r/personalfinance?

------
yboris
Age 35

Own house ($50,000 [sic]) no mortgage

0 debt

1k savings account

$50,000 in 401k

$40,000 in index funds

Was a math teacher until 3 years ago - now web developer & data scientist

------
wildlogic
If you have 2 million net, why not pay off the mortgage?

~~~
ahulak
Interest rate arbitrage. If you have $2M liquid net worth, you have access to
investments that will perform much better than the ~4% you're likely paying on
your mortgage. If I can make 6% on $400k vs the 4% I'm paying on said
mortgage, why wouldn't I pocket that extra 2%?

~~~
tropo
Laws may protect your home from being seized to pay for a judgement against
you.

Around here, all the doctors have big houses and nothing else. As soon as they
pay off the house, they upgrade. The goal is to have the primary residence be
the only significant asset. It's the one thing that can't be seized to satisfy
a normal lawsuit judgement.

------
hmexx
Closing in on a billion.

Got 7 lambos.

------
deanmoriarty
Age: 32

Net worth: ~1.5M USD, all invested in index funds

Happy renter, no mortgage

